# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Midsummer Scream, Springboro Haunt, Actor recruiting, MORE



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW – Episode 113 – Midsummer Scream

Here we are, the dog days of summer, and we're thinking the California sun has gotten to Badger, as he recorded the Gruesome Giveaway question, he gave you listeners only 2 days to answer , to win an awesome prize from Screamline Studios and a special added prize from AtmosFX. Bad Badger, we are going to give you until Aug 29th at midnight to submit your answers to [email protected], and we'll have Meathook Jim fix Badger for his mistake.
We have a BIG show this time around as the “Beach Boy” has a “wave” of interviews from Midsummer Scream in Long Beach, and gas from the fish tacos (yuck). The resurrected Unknown Scare-Actor sits down with several names in the haunted attraction industry (actually he chained them in the dungeon of the castle where they were staying) and fed them adult beverages until they talked.
The Roundtable of Terror is all about actor recruiting and retention as 3 of the 4 (g)hosts chat about the best tactics for getting the best actors.
Vysther is back with another Haunted Vista, this time he reviews the Springboro Haunted Hayride and Black Bog, in Lebanon, Ohio.
Badger, brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, while Meathook Jim brings you another actor from the ScareAtorium, Matt Luciano, in Scare Actor Spotlight. All of this goes on while the Haunt Rocker Jerry Vayne spins the spooky tunes
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to…THE BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured music:
Vegas Rhythm Kings - Crazy Cadavers
Virgil Franklin - Lair of the Unknown
Rev D-Ray & the Shockers - Zombie Cowboys

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

